# DiDkA HELP NEEDED



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for your responses on other thread and as promised the volunteer thread.

As you will all appreciate this sort of campaign will need a team of people to help with all the setting up and continuous maintenance. 
Sacred Heart and I managed to put our heads together over this and have decided that the way forward is to set up a steering group to make decisions about the way forward and help organise all the different aspects of running a campaign. We have identified the different areas of expertise that we will require and split it into 4 sections 

*Publicity Media design* including web site, press releases etc, and organising launch day, publicity stunts?  Appearing in media, organising videos, etc

*Research*....compiling contacts/ fundraising  data base and true life stories and evidence of need 

*Distribution* ....of information, running web site, blogs, face book, twitter, you tube etc

*Legal and proof readers *for all correspondence press statements, media coverage etc

What we then propose is to have a 'Lead member' for each category with voting rights for decision making, and a team of people to operate each section.

Sacred Heart and myself as the administrators of the campaign will also have voting rights and  oversee the whole campaign ...I know it?s not necessarily very democratic that we have appointed ourselves but...well if not we could be here forever! 
We have the backing of Northerner to use this place as the spring board for this campaign and I think it is a fitting tribute for this forum that DiDkA started here!!

*So ....WHAT WE NEED YOU TO DO*
look at different categories and Pm me or Sacred Heart or send us an email   contact.didka@mail.com
stating 

1. *where your skills lie*...please don?t be shy...

2. *how much time you can commit to *...please be realistic

3. *any experience that may help us*...ie if you would be willing to share your stories or maybe you been involved in campaigning and would be able to share knowledge..tips etc.

THANK YOU XXXXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2010)

I stuck the thread so it wouldn't disappear. I'll copy into the Links section too.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Northe!


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks northerner xxx


----------



## katie (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you need a Melbourne correspondent?


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

katie said:


> Do you need a Melbourne correspondent?



DEFOOOOO we want to go global xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 11, 2010)

I can do research and databases, and can help with proof reading. I can handle basic web and forum design or do website administration and management. I have up to 12 hours a week spare at the moment. I'll PM you my contact details.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 11, 2010)

Great stuff Alison!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi

I would love to be able to offer to help but I have absolutely no spare time, any spare time I have I seem to be on the phone or email helping others with type 1.   I have the local group and cwd and am fighting (aka working with) the PCT, and also I'm chairman of the Single Parents Travel Club and have a meeting this weekend actually and I run Jessica's charity, plus I work, oh and look after Jessica.  Sorry needed to explain as I feel bad as for the first time ever I have to say no and I didn't want to just ignore your pleas for help.    

I will keep watching though and if there is anything I can turn my hand too I'll let you know and jump straight in.

I think what you are doing is fabulous.  I love these campaigns etc and you could potentially get great results, publicity is the key, media involvement if possible.    Good luck guys.  I love the name.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 11, 2010)

You already know i'll be involved  any writing, database work etc. 

plus, i has the twitter  am more than willing to help run the ole bloggy bits with blogs, twitter etc etc


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> You already know i'll be involved  any writing, database work etc.
> 
> plus, i has the twitter  am more than willing to help run the ole bloggy bits with blogs, twitter etc etc



sam You are already involved ...sam set up and is managing the twitter site already xxxxx


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> I would love to be able to offer to help but I have absolutely no spare time, any spare time I have I seem to be on the phone or email helping others with type 1.   I have the local group and cwd and am fighting (aka working with) the PCT, and also I'm chairman of the Single Parents Travel Club and have a meeting this weekend actually and I run Jessica's charity, plus I work, oh and look after Jessica.  Sorry needed to explain as I feel bad as for the first time ever I have to say no and I didn't want to just ignore your pleas for help.
> 
> ...



adrienne thank you so much for your enthusiasm and support. I fully understand how busy you are,  just keep watching for us and pm or mail us any time xxx


----------



## duty 29 (Feb 11, 2010)

*what am i missing*

this sounds very interesting i think ive missed the link point me in the right direction so i can catch up with you   ta


----------



## duty 29 (Feb 11, 2010)

point me in the direction of the thread some how ive missed it willing to help if i can


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

am64 said:


> Thank you for your responses on other thread and as promised the volunteer thread.
> 
> As you will all appreciate this sort of campaign will need a team of people to help with all the setting up and continuous maintenance.
> Sacred Heart and I managed to put our heads together over this and have decided that the way forward is to set up a steering group to make decisions about the way forward and help organise all the different aspects of running a campaign. We have identified the different areas of expertise that we will require and split it into 4 sections
> ...



just for you duty .... if you think you can help thank you xx


----------



## Becca (Feb 11, 2010)

Will try to help with anything i can?  Not sure if it will be much....Was behind the Change4life campaign with other parents and did press releases and stuff.  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=app_2373072738&ref=ts&gid=43506195749


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 11, 2010)

Wotcha,

I feel as if I have little to offer in these respects, but want to be involved I really do! Maybe I can do some letter writing and campaigning and manpower and things like that, but perhaps need the guidance of where ebst I can help. I dont have any background in those kinds of things. My background is more getting the bar staff behind bars who commit these crimes  

Just let me know. I would gladly help xx BTW, its great work you are all doing xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 11, 2010)

Becca - Your help will be invaluable, I'm sure 

Sugarbum - You've got tons to offer, and we'll definitely be in touch! x


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 11, 2010)

one also is unsure if one has any talents to offer, I once went into a dark room to try and find some, I ended up on my back for weeks! In all seriousness, I don't have oodles of time, but time for noodles. But would like to help in any simple tasks...Maybe as a tester see how high I can go on non diet diet stuff! Hmm maybe not. Sorry rambling here, goodnight, and well done folks


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> one also is unsure if one has any talents to offer, I once went into a dark room to try and find some, I ended up on my back for weeks! In all seriousness, I don't have oodles of time, but time for noodles. But would like to help in any simple tasks...Maybe as a tester see how high I can go on non diet diet stuff! Hmm maybe not. Sorry rambling here, goodnight, and well done folks



rossi we just need your input to put everything in total perspective!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 11, 2010)

F8 Ortho off


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> F8 Ortho off



???/sounds like cad talk !


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

Great what you guys are doing with this campaign. 

I've got a lot of computer skills - web, database, m$ office (template letters/mail merging), facebook, twitter, programming (i'm an all round geek!)

Unfortunately I won't have lots of time as my wife is due our 2nd baby in 8 weeks time!

Happy to help out, test, offer advice whenever I can though.

Has anyone posted this over on DAFNEonline?  I'm sure there are lots of people over there that would be interested in this.

Good luck,

NiVZ


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great what you guys are doing with this campaign.
> 
> ...



thank you for your reply NiVZ useful skills but totally understand your time limitations....good luck with the new baby xxx


----------



## katie (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried to ask diabetesuk to retweet didka on twitter but they ignored me  f**kyouverymuch DUK.  Maybe if everyone else asks them, they might listen eventually.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for trying though, Katie


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

katie said:


> I tried to ask diabetesuk to retweet didka on twitter but they ignored me  f**kyouverymuch DUK.  Maybe if everyone else asks them, they might listen eventually.



They only seem to retweet people they have an 'interest' in, like someone raising money for them, rather than the diabetic community as a whole. I think when we are more geared up with press releases and such they will be a bit more supportive. But I won't hold my breath!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 12, 2010)

No, we don't want you fainting, Northe!


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2010)

so this is where my lack of confidence comes in buuut...i really don't have any specific skills. BUT, i am happy to do any little jobs you need doing. i can proof read i guess (i am a grammar/spelling freak)?


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> so this is where my lack of confidence comes in buuut...i really don't have any specific skills. BUT, i am happy to do any little jobs you need doing. i can proof read i guess (i am a grammar/spelling freak)?



shiv you have already helped us by spreading the word to your friends and research etc and Im sure we can find somemore for you to do !!!


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2010)

i don't know if Becky told you (i'm guessing yes?!), but i have the chance to meet the president of DUK next month. so i'm waiting on you guys to send me something to give him


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> i don't know if Becky told you (i'm guessing yes?!), but i have the chance to meet the president of DUK next month. so i'm waiting on you guys to send me something to give him



Brilliant wow when that will be? a good deadline !!!


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2010)

march 10th. i'm going to the south glos diabetes support group, and he's going to be there!


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> march 10th. i'm going to the south glos diabetes support group, and he's going to be there!



so about a month eh??? we should definately got some stuff ready by then as thats about when i anticipated we be sending out releases to all and sundary Diabetics across the world to support the campaign xxxx 
I have noted Shiv you have a very good skill ...your not afraid of talking to those that matter when something need to be done ! very usefull your obviously a people person ! hws the PWLD getting on ? hope its all still fun xx


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2010)

ha it's okay. not quite what we expected and it's taking a lot of patience and adjusting too. i'm glad you think it's a skill, i'm happy to put it to good use!!!


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> ha it's okay. not quite what we expected and it's taking a lot of patience and adjusting too. i'm glad you think it's a skill, i'm happy to put it to good use!!!



we have experience of working with PWLD my hubby was invloved with alot of the original resettlement re care in the community ..1992 +  if you ever need to pm us for adtitional 'supervison' feel free 
It is certainly a Skill !!and willl be encoraged and used!


----------



## katie (Feb 13, 2010)

I take back what I said (well, I half take it back).  Diabetes UK on twitter sent me a direct message on twitter: DiabetesUK
Hi, we should be able to. It's a good thing to raise awareness about - I'll need to check first though (our usual tweeter is off today!)

Let's see if they do it.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 13, 2010)

THAT IS FANTASTIC! Oh Katie, well done


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 13, 2010)

katie said:


> I take back what I said (well, I half take it back).  Diabetes UK on twitter sent me a direct message on twitter: DiabetesUK
> Hi, we should be able to. It's a good thing to raise awareness about - I'll need to check first though (our usual tweeter is off today!)
> 
> Let's see if they do it.



hurrah (well, half a hurrah!)


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks katie our soon to be foreign correspondent !!


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm happy to proof read things. I could spare a couple of hours a week.


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you pigeon your on the books !! be in contact soon x


----------



## am64 (Feb 14, 2010)

470 members on face book campaign page !! aiming for 500 by the end of weekend and 1000 by end of month !


----------



## ypauly (Feb 14, 2010)

am64 said:


> 470 members on face book campaign page !! aiming for 500 by the end of weekend and 1000 by end of month !



471 I have just joined, missed the facebook link first time I read this thread.


----------



## am64 (Feb 14, 2010)

thats wierd it still only says 470 still  but thanks ypauly ! im going to chase up my friends today it would be great to get that 500 target

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=316737847666&ref=nf


----------



## am64 (Feb 14, 2010)

477 come on folks !!


----------



## karinagal (Feb 14, 2010)

I "think" I've just joined.... had to reactivate my facebook account as I got fed up with it about a year ago....

Karina


----------



## am64 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks karina !!! xx every little helps xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll help in anyway I can, not sure what my strengths are but I have tonnes of free time... too much at mo  xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 15, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I'll help in anyway I can, not sure what my strengths are but I have tonnes of free time... too much at mo  xx



thanks lou im sure we can find something for you to do !!


----------



## Cate (Feb 15, 2010)

I can carve out a couple of hours a week if needed.

Skills: writing and editing for press and web, proof reading, briefing photographers/journalists.

Disclaimer: have a newborn in NICU at the mo (born 7th Feb at 31 weeks) so I'm not around as much as normal just now.  Will answer emails etc though, esp when my new iphone arrives later this week...!

Cate.


----------



## am64 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cate said:


> I can carve out a couple of hours a week if needed.
> 
> Skills: writing and editing for press and web, proof reading, briefing photographers/journalists.
> 
> ...



woow cate thank you so much it sounds like you've got your hands full at mo but if you need any distraction by all means we can find stuff to do im sure ....newborn at 31 weeks wow big hugs xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

katie said:


> I tried to ask diabetesuk to retweet didka on twitter but they ignored me  f**kyouverymuch DUK.  Maybe if everyone else asks them, they might listen eventually.



They just tweeted the Facebook campaign! Huurah! Thanks DUK!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

REALLY?!? *goes to see*


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

Why so they did! Thank you DUK!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

506 members on Facebook!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

This is turning into rather a beautiful day!


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Why so they did! Thank you DUK!



They sent me this direct message: Hi Katie I just RT'd the facebook group for you. Be great to hear how you get on. If you need any advice, do get in touch. Joe. 

YAY


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for making that happen, Katie


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

katie said:


> They sent me this direct message: Hi Katie I just RT'd the facebook group for you. Be great to hear how you get on. If you need any advice, do get in touch. Joe.
> 
> YAY



Are DUK following didkanews on twitter and will retweet? Or just retweeting when prompted?


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

good one folks xxxx whos joe at duk maybe a good contact


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Thank you so much for making that happen, Katie



No problem!



Northerner said:


> Are DUK following didkanews on twitter and will retweet? Or just retweeting when prompted?



They don't appear to be following DiDka, but they probably will get around to it 



am64 said:


> good one folks xxxx whos joe at duk maybe a good contact



Not sure, but it's the person who updates their twitter and we can direct message them on there 

Yay, invited some friends on FB and amazingly some have joined lol.  Is there a way to 'invite all'?  I can't work out how, so i'm just selecting people who I think might join.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm....yes, you should be able to, Katie. Go to 'invite friends', and tick the profiles - you can do everyone's, I believe


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hmm....yes, you should be able to, Katie. Go to 'invite friends', and tick the profiles - you can do everyone's, I believe



I think stupid FB doesn't let you invite all if some of the people in your list have already joined.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

I thanked DUK on twitter. They're now following me, and want to know how we get on. I've told them to PM me for details and to try and get a dialogue going.


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I think stupid FB doesn't let you invite all if some of the people in your list have already joined.



Ok, that is pretty stupid  haha.


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

Aww.  My little brother says he'll invite all his friends


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

Is anyone making posters?  We could put them up in bars/pubs aswell as doctor surgeries/hospitals.

If you need any help I do have photoshop


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

It's being worked on Katie - we're definitely thinking posters


----------



## katie (Feb 16, 2010)

Good stuff. There shall be some around Melbourne then hehe.


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

SH i just email you xxx
 great work with duk im just going to try and find out names for campaigns contacts there....

posters stickers badges they all on the list ....just about organised volunteer list so if you offered to help we will be pm you all soon !!! 
The website is comming together twitter and facebook all live and kicking ...now to start planning the fundraising and publicity xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

Read the email, thanks am. Enjoy the pancakes. I only have one dance class tonight, so I should be back home at a reasonable hour!


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

toe ok then ?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually hurting today, but it's only Rumba tonight, which isn't too fast paced, so I should be ok. I'm actually loathe to tell Ben what he did, because he was so upset that he'd hurt me at all by just standing on my foot!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2010)

Posters?

I live just round the corner from an A & E hospital, close to several medical centres and Ihave already sounded out some pubs - so I can hand them out when they are available


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Posters?
> 
> I live just round the corner from an A & E hospital, close to several medical centres and Ihave already sounded out some pubs - so I can hand them out when they are available



i'll put you in the distrubution section ...! thanks hazel x


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

evening hic. I've noticed a couple of my "pals" join the FB group but how does one do that thing on facebook thing like status update "your name" arrow --> "DiDkA - Diet Drink Awareness Campaign" ??????? Saw AM and Dizzy do it this evening but it's foxed me!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 16, 2010)

scroll down to the bottom on the left hand side and theres share.. thats the way I do it.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

cheers Lou, it was just below the report button so didn't want to do the wrong thing!! All done now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 16, 2010)

All those with twitter, would you mind retweeting my latest tweet? @didkanews its the one saying to join the cause


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

that sounds difficult! But I'll trie


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> that sounds difficult! But I'll trie



rossi if you're using the webpage, however over the didkanews tweet and then click 'retweet'. It should do it automatically


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

doh! I wasn't even following! I am now and the deed is done!


----------



## katie (Feb 17, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> All those with twitter, would you mind retweeting my latest tweet? @didkanews its the one saying to join the cause



Only if you follow me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 17, 2010)

katie said:


> Only if you follow me



are we not?


----------



## katie (Feb 17, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> are we not?



no, *cries* hehe!  Thanks, all done now   More of my friends have joined the group too, yay!! 

I was totally planning on going to bed a hour ago, oops.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

katie said:


> no, *cries* hehe!  Thanks, all done now   More of my friends have joined the group too, yay!!
> 
> I was totally planning on going to bed a hour ago, oops.



Me too!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Me too!



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Proudspirit (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont know how i can help but will gladly do things for you. 

This doesn't just have to be a diabetes thing though.. i work with children and parents agree that non sugar drinks should be offered everywhere. 

I will put a link on Netmums north staffs and derbyshire. they have a massive viewing, will also put on their coffee shop and will see if Tumble Tots would do something for there inhouse mag. 
othere mums can join netmums and put listing on their notice boards too. 

HTH, let me know if i can do anything 
Julie


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Proudspirit said:


> i dont know how i can help but will gladly do things for you.
> 
> This doesn't just have to be a diabetes thing though.. i work with children and parents agree that non sugar drinks should be offered everywhere.
> 
> ...



wow thats fantasic julie we'll be back in contact soon xxx


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,

Nice to see this is all still gathering pace.

I forgot to add to my skills that I can Paint Shop (very useful for making fake photos of your friends) and I can convert stuff to PDF.

PDF are great for emailing printable posters to people.  The file size is small, the print quality is better than sending a.jpg image and you don't need to have the fonts you used on the computer you are sending to 

NiVZ


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nice to see this is all still gathering pace.
> 
> ...



NiVZ i am sorry not to get back to you but i have been out all day ...very rare for me so im back to DiDkA stuff tomorrow and YES we need your help !!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 17, 2010)

can you post the link to twitter again, I cant find it


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> can you post the link to twitter again, I cant find it



try this lou
http://twitter.com/didkanews


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you xx


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 18, 2010)

am64 said:


> NiVZ i am sorry not to get back to you but i have been out all day ...very rare for me so im back to DiDkA stuff tomorrow and YES we need your help !!



No worries - if you email me (PM me for address) them once they're ready I'll convert them to PDF and email them back 

NiVZ


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi i was just wondering if maybe getting in touch with dr chris from this morning and seeing if he will mention it and raise awareness.


----------



## am64 (Feb 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi i was just wondering if maybe getting in touch with dr chris from this morning and seeing if he will mention it and raise awareness.



good idea steff i'll put him on the list xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

or maybe dr hilary jones he aint busy skating of no more lol, or maybe do a google search for doctors who are known in the media i.e have regular spors on gmtv this morning or other prime time shows.


----------



## RachelT (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to help, although i'm not sure what i can do, coz i'm sort of moving house at the moment (ok, i'm only moving two blocks away, but it'd the principle that matters...this is my first ever purchase!!!). I'm not sure if Dr Charles Fox would accept a letter or email asking for his support, he's the chairman of our diabetes uk group, a consultant at our hospital and has written a couple of books about diabetes.. I'd offer to put up notices in our pharmacy but my manager might get funny about it, she's got strict guidelines she has to follow..blah blah blah. I guess there's no harm in asking...especially if could get Debs to back me up. Um, i could see if any of the drug reps from companies that deal in diabetes meds could help out, and mention it if they visit...(Novartis, Sanofi, GSK etc...).


----------



## am64 (Feb 19, 2010)

RachelT said:


> I'd like to help, although i'm not sure what i can do, coz i'm sort of moving house at the moment (ok, i'm only moving two blocks away, but it'd the principle that matters...this is my first ever purchase!!!). I'm not sure if Dr Charles Fox would accept a letter or email asking for his support, he's the chairman of our diabetes uk group, a consultant at our hospital and has written a couple of books about diabetes.. I'd offer to put up notices in our pharmacy but my manager might get funny about it, she's got se trict guidelines she has to follow..blah blah blah. I guess there's no harm in asking...especially if could get Debs to back me up. Um, i could see if any of the drug reps from companies that deal in diabetes meds could help out, and mention it if they visit...(Novartis, Sanofi, GSK etc...).



hi rachel thanks for your offer of help xxxx we are getting organised ! and im sure we will find something for everyone soon ...*spreading the word verbally* is great so when people see about it they will think....ive heard about this ...i told my gp today and he thought it was great !!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 20, 2010)

Just been down the pub, late lunch very nice, anyway mate who's T2 and saw this on FB her bro also a mate who works for a large chain of pubs wreckons he could approach them with it as a way to take it seriously and get to look like the good guys, he has held back at the mo as he doesn't understand everything about it even though his sis is T2, he only wants to approach them when everything is in place, for example  he doesn't know what else "we" can drink etc, any way did I here about a policy or something being ready by middle of march? He looked on your website but didn't find the info he needed. I'll give him a shout and see what he's thinking if I can answer all his questions. Just thought I should give you the heads up. I'll be in touch.

Rossi


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2010)

rossi thats well good i will be in contact early next week once half term is over and i can get on the case again xxx


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 22, 2010)

Could I suggest (sorry if you're already thinking about this) the campaign develops an information pack that could be sent to places which are known offenders? E.g at a well-known holiday camp last year I got served non-diet drinks two nights in a row. The staff were very apologetic when I queried it, but it shows they just don't take much care. If after this kind of thing you could download an information pack and post it to them it might help to highlight the problem. Perhaps we could include stickers in the pack for the managers to put on drinks dispensers to remind people?

Have you asked DUK to help fund the campaign?


----------



## am64 (Feb 23, 2010)

soz folks you are due an update i have been a little side tracked with 1/2 term, birthdays, hubby had a few days off aswell so back to it all tomoorow  xxx  just to say becky has got the dipstix to work xxx


----------

